# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Black Metal

## Satanisti

Disa info per grupin Marduk

Legion   vokal
Morgan hokansson kitare
B.War  bas
Fredrik Andersson bateri

Nje nga te paktit grupe suedeze qe arriti ti mbijetonte uraganit norvegjez.I formuar ne 1991,Marduk jane nje prototip i grupeve black metal: me fytyre te lyer,ritme te shpejta,nota te fuqishme e malinje,dhe vokal sketerre.Shume te rendesishem per skenen black sidomos ne disqet e pare(Those of the unlight 1993,dhe Opus Nocturne,1994),ne vitet e fundit kane filluar disi te riperserisin veten.


Albumet
Opus Nocturne 1994  *****
Dark Endless 1992 ***
Those of the unlight 1993  ****
Heaven shall burn when we are gathered  1996 ****
Panzer Divizion Marduk 1999  ***
La grande danse maccabre 2001

----------


## northernbard

Njehere kam degjuar Marduk dhe s'me pelqeu. Shume agresiv dhe aspak melodik. Nuk e krijon dot as ate atmosferen e erret dhe mistike, karaktaristike per black-metalin.

----------


## Satanisti

eshte e vertete qe jane agresive sepse kjo eshte nje nga ato elemente qe e dallon nga grupet norvegjeze te cilat,si te thuash mbreterojne skenen e black metal.megjithate northernbard,ndoshta albumi La Grande Danse Maccabre mund ti pershtatet disi shijeve te tua,sepse eshte disi me pak agresiv dhe me teper melodik.

----------


## northernbard

ok. atehere po e marr njehere kete album megjithese lista e albumeve black qe kam planifikuar eshte teper e gjate. Sa per kuriozitet ku i gjen ne Tirane albumet e grupeve te tilla, une nje muaj kerkova e s'gjeta gje vetem nja dy dyqane te tirana e re po dhe atje keto grupet e njohura kishin me shume.

----------


## Satanisti

ke te drejte se ne tirane,ne dyqane,pothuaj nuk gjen kurre albume black.disa albume i kam blere vete jashte,disa te tjera mi kane dhene te tjere qe i kane blere nga jashte.
do kisha qef ta degjoja listen tende black.

----------


## northernbard

grupet qe kam (duke qene se punoj me mp3 zakonisht posedoj te gjitha albumet e nje grupi): cradle of filth, immortal, gehenna, in flames, dark tranquility, children of bodom, theatre of tragedy, therion (keto te fundit jane me shume death por si black si death pak a shume e njejta gje eshte) ndersa grupet qe dua te marr jane satyricon, emperor, my dying bride, marduk (meqe ma sugjerove ti), dimmu borgir, burzum etj.

----------


## Satanisti

me pelqejn shumica e grupeve qe permende,te pakten me aq mundesi sa kam per ti degjuar.se psh nga immortal,children of bodom,pothuaj ska gjetur albume,pervec ndonje mp3.

edhe my dying bride jan grup fantastik,mgjs kam degjuar vetem The light at the end of the world,dhe nje permbledhje nga te disa albume.ato albumet e vjetra i kane shume doom,pastaj sikur lehtesohen pak,fusin dhe violina.

----------


## cannibal_corpse

hey satanist çmendim ke per "abigail  II " te king-ut?????

hey shiko kerko  " welcome to hell " & "prime evil " te grupit VENOM., dhe do kenaqesh shume!

----------


## Satanisti

po ku je mor cannibal ,ke humbur fare
nga behesh ti?


ne fakt abigail 2 nuk esht gje.kot qe e kam blere bile,sepse mendova qe do ishte disi si Abigail 1. nqs degjon abigail 1 do e kuptosh se sa kot esht 2.

ndersa nga venom,kam degjuar vetem nje permbledhje ku ishte edhe welcome to hell.smund te flas shum per ta.

----------


## cannibal_corpse

o satanist ore vella çkemi???? ne fakt rralle jam futur ne net sepse kane marre vesh bindjet e mia satanike dhe me kane mbyllur  ne nje shtepi ri-edukimi ku nje prift me flet per te mirat e fese dhe per zemergjeresine e zotit  hahahahaha,kam edhe dy murgesha (ORALINA dhe ANALINA )  qe kujdesen per mua!!!!!!

per sa perket abigail I e dija qe do te mbetej i paperseritshem!

per  VENOM edhe informacionet e mia jane te pakta se pas 91 nuk u degjua me per kete grup,di vetem qe jane 100 % satanista 
dhe kenget dhe tekstet e tyre me kalojne direkt ne ekstaze!

P:S te kam derguar nje mesazh ketu ne forum nuk e di e ke marre apo jo?

ça mund te me rekomandosh ndonje grup te ri apo album te bukur BLACK!

pershendetje !

----------


## northernbard

> o satanist ore vella çkemi???? ne fakt rralle jam futur ne net sepse kane marre vesh bindjet e mia satanike dhe me kane mbyllur ne nje shtepi ri-edukimi ku nje prift me flet per te mirat e fese dhe per zemergjeresine e zotit hahahahaha,kam edhe dy murgesha (ORALINA dhe ANALINA ) qe kujdesen per mua!!!!!!


haha that's funny  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  anyway sa per kuriozitet je nga satanistet ateiste apo ata rituale qe adhurojne satanin?

----------


## cannibal_corpse

pershendetje northernbard!

ne fakt "karrieren " e kam filluar si satanist-ateist, po kur kam qene ne itali kam marre pjese dhe ne disa rituale "fillestare" satanistesh, megjithate nuk them dot qe jam satanist 100 % 
sepse dijet e mia ne kete fushe duhet te zgjerohen akoma!!!

pershendetje!

----------


## Metalari

Shyqyr me ne fund ca metalar ..ose dethista me mire lol ne ket forum..ckemi cuna un jom vini nga brooklyn...ju nigjokeni death fare allall...po ju them ca grupe qe nigjoj un...type o negative, sepulturen, fear factory, clutch, therapy?, rage against the machine, propain..kom ene ca te tjera po spo me vin ne men...shumicen e ktyre grupeve i kom pa ne koncert...anyways sma ha menja se do ju pelqejne kto grupe me qe qekeni deathista fare lol..po hec me ..aight pra shnet

----------


## dimegeni

O Metalar ketu je fut gabim me ato grupe qe degjon,futu te te ma me poshte.

Cuna jam perpjekur dhe une te degjoje BLACK po nuk me terheq dot.Une i pashe Satyricon live si support i Pantera,te gjithe rrinim dhe degjonim dhe asnje nuk reagonte vetem kur u fut Phil ne skene qe kendoi me ata se e pane qe nuk po ecte gjo.Fillova ta degjoj kete muzike me Dimmu Borgir hoqa dore,me jepni ndonje keshille me ca ta filloje se me ter mend me vjen inot qe nuk me pelqen.

In Flames se dija qe ishin Black,nuk me duket se futen te kjo rryme,se po te ishte ashtu ne rregull jam une ata jane grupi me i preferuar i imi ne muziken ekstrem.

If you are 666
than I am 555

----------


## northernbard

Per here te pare kam kam degjuar Cradle of Filth dhe menjehere me beri per vete. Provoje dhe ti njehere mbase te pelqen. Jane shume melodike dhe dine te krijojne atmosfere. Ndersa me grupet norvegjeze eshte veshtire te mesohesh menjehere. 

Per albumin e fundit te In Flames me kane thene qe eshte clear vocal por vete s'e kam degjuar ndersa albumet e tjera ndonese jo aq agresive sa grupet e tjera i kane black.

----------


## Satanisti

persh metalare shqiptare

cannibal corpse,tashi black-u ka aq shum albume sa un vetem si tituj i di.ca te them un;psh "mysteris dom sathanas" i mayhem esht nje albumet me te rendesishme,ose ka grupe te tjere bathory,burzum,por keto ne fakt nuk i kam digju as vet.

nejse kam digju qe kan dal dy albume te mire black,se ndoshta ke mundsi e i gjen ti northernbard.
albumi i Darkthrone qe kan nxjerre tani,thon qe esht puro black,dhe albumi i fundit i Carpathian Forest "Morbid fascinations of death". northernbard,po te keshilloj grupin Dawn (albumi qe kam digju "Slaughter-Sun Crown of Triarchy"),eshte black melodik po pa instrumenta si violina apo keybord.

o dimigen,po ca ti besh,degjoji dhe njehere me vemendje,vrite veshin.po ste pelqyen pastaj,varja.degjo ato qe te pelqejn.

----------


## absinthedrinker

Marduk thjesht "great"
po per Burzum, old's man child, dhe Darkthrone c'mendoni?
A keni degjuar Zyklon-B dhe Murder Rape??? 
kenga "for the glory of the evil warriors" nga Murder Rape eshte me te vertete e mire

----------


## Behemoth

O popull metalar. Meqe qenka fjala per Black Metal, thashe po fus dhe une ca rekomandime. Veshtire eshte me i fut te gjithe ne nje kategori keshtu qe po i ndaj ne 3 lloje. 

Nqs doni "old school" BM boni mir te digjoni:
-Satyricon & Immortal (RIP) Te gjithe albumet po pate mundesi. Keto dy grupe nuk perseriten prap.
- Emperor (RIP) Nuk do te kishte BM pa keta
- Burzum (per mua 3 albumet e para. Vargu nxjer nje nga vokalet me renqethese ne BM)
- Darkthrone (per mua 3 te paret jane Pure Evil BM. Jo per fillestaret)
- Carpathian Forest (very evil)
- Enslaved (legjende me vehte. Viking Metal, te shpejte dhe melodik)

Nqs ju pelqen Melodic BM digjo:
- Dimmu Borgir (e bon bujen me Enthroned Darkness Triumphant ne 1997. Akoma nje nga albumet me te mire ne BM)
- Old Man's Child (top class, Ill-Natured...ne 1998 and the rest)
- Borknagar (i shpejte por melodik, shpesh fut ca vokale te pastra)
- Dissection (mix of Heavy, Death & Black Metal in one. Kane nxjerr vetem 2 albume ne 94 + 96 sepse rane mrena. MERRI TE DYJA.
- Kalmah (shume melodik, solo kitare sa te dhihesh. DIsi Heavy/Thrash por me vokal BM. Te vecante)
- Bewitched ("Rock & Roll" BM i them une. Me shume influenca nga Heavy Metal. Vecse per jete koke)


Nqs do extreme BM (fast & evil) digjo:
-  Marduk, Gorgoroth (Destroyer), Dark Funeral, Setherial, Enthroned, Seth, Arkhon Infaustus, Antaeus e plot te tjera. 

Nejse, e zgjata shum. Duhet gjithe dita me i shkrujt. SHpresoj te jene te hajrit cuna.

----------


## dimegeni

Gorgoroth jane aq te forte sa dhe Djallin e tremin!!!!!

----------


## Hyllien

Pershendetje antare te nderuar 
me behet qefi qe ka njerez qe degjojn keto lloj muzikrash.. ktu ku jam une se kane idene se cfar jane keto lloj grupesh  :buzeqeshje: 

vura re my dying bride me siper? nuk esht tamam black po hajt mo e the edhe Satanisti... me gjithese doom black aty kam qef ti fut edhe gothic deri diku..

grupet qe degjoj jane nga me te dryshmet nga klasiket(duke filluar me Requiem te Mozart-it , eshte kryeveper e deri te goa trance  :buzeqeshje:  )..
per mua grupi qe me ka lene me shume mbresa ose grupet me shume jane Anathema , My dying bride me albumin turn loose the swans dhe like gods of the sun dhe paradise lost me gothic dhe deri diku etj.

them qe anathema esht nr njeshi sidomos albumet e para se e prishen mbas eternity (ose disa preferojn qysh mbas silent enigma)...
ky grup ka sjellur standarte te reja me muziken qe ka proponuar ne fillim te viteve 90, i ka dhene nje domethenie tjeter arenes doom ne angli dhe ne evrope qe ne ate kohe kishte thjest paradise lost dhe My dying bride ne krye. 
Persa i perket my dying bride ato jane "hymni" i kesaj rryme... un ne koncert nuk kam patur fatin as nje here ti shof pasi jam ne nje vend ku te vetmet grupe qe kane nje fare emri jane november's doom apo midnight sindicate apo morbid angle... per keta bota andeja nuk ekziston.... edhe per me gjet cd cmenduri eshte... rrofte DSL  :buzeqeshje: 
nga my dying bride me pelqen Turn Loose the swans pasi esht albumi me melodik dhe me me variacion.. duke filluar nga kenga Sear Me MCMXCIII e deri tek your river apo songless bird qe jane jo vetem kenge por kane dhe nje histori te tere mbas tyre me nderlidhje te thella ne filozofi dhe me shkrimtare te ndryshem te periudhes se mesjetes... (nesje shume kenge black apo doom kane tema te marra nga njerez si miltoni apo blake etj.)
albumi tjeter eshte like gods of the sun ,, disa nga kenget qe jane me te spikaturat... for my fallen angel.. for you qe eshte kryeveper, dhe a kiss to remember. 
sapo kam blere dhe dvd per te dy grupet dhe esht me gjithmend nje gje fantastike se me thene te drejten dy video kisha dhe mezi shifeshin se kishin cilesi mjaft te dobet. 

persa i peket paradise lost cdo album qe kane bere esht nje kontribut i vlefshem ne kete bote. 

them se muzika doom apo black apo edhe gothic jane te vetmet forma "puro" te muzikes qe ekzistojn sot ne bote.... kur gjithcka edhe nje komercializm. 

un kam qene nje fans i terrbuar i metallikave po kur pash se si perfunduan pesova zhgenjim nga muzika heavy dhe fillova te degjoj doom .. papritmas pashe qe nuk ishin vetem keto 2 apo 3 apo 10 grupe por me qindra grupe te ndryshme..... deri dhe ne brazil kam gjet doom metal ... nje grup qe quhet Kandelabrum me albumin e pare Apocrypha... se di nese kan bere me...
kam folur ne chat me antarin e grupit dhe me tha gjera shume te dhimbshme se si ne brazil e vetmja menyre per nje grup qe te duket eshte te vej nje femer me tanga te kercej samba... dhe ky vllai me ket lloj muzike ska shance ... edhe ky grup ka megjithmend muzike unike... se kam idene a ekzistojn me apo jo. 

i vetmi cengel qe me mban te lidhur me boten heavy eshte iron maiden qe skan te kaluar dhe stratovarius... 

nesje sjam duke e zgjat po me behet shume qefi qe njerez me preferenca te tilla muzikore 

tung te gjitheve

----------

